# Best Deals on Bolt All-In



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a Bolt currently under the free year of included service. As I only use the Bolt for OTA and find it chewing up drive space, I do not think $599 for All-In makes sense when I can buy the 1TB Roamio OTA with All-In tomorrow for $399 and add a huge-ass hard drive to it for less than the Bolt All-In.

Is anybody having any luck negotiating better All-In rates for their Bolts? (I also have a Roamio Pro with All-In and 6 Minis on my account.)


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Just chatted with TiVo. The new 1TB Roamio OTA will be available on TiVo.com tomorrow and no all-In deals for existing boxes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I see the 1TB Roamio OTA on the BestBuy website. But it doesn't show as in stock yet.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-ro...er-black/5114600.p?id=bb5114600&skuId=5114600


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm going to wait a day & buy it direct from TiVo to get the 30 day return option if for some reason I hate it. (I'm not sure how different the speed of the Roamio is from the Roamio Pro or the Bolt for that matter.)


----------

